# every bike that I get off Craigslist...



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 9, 2009)

Not to mention the near mint Swingbike that I missed by twenty minutes, for $60 that sucked!

Check this out, I'm in Billings MT, but my father is doing contract work in Loveland CO 40 miles north of Denver, so I've been checking the Denver Craigslist just in case I see something I can't live without.  Well I did, but he couldn't get away from work to go get it, BUMMER

I decided to call Ernest anyway, gas is cheap, and it was worth a shot.

Turns out Ernest worked all summer when he was 12 to get this bike






He had given it to his 'most responsible' son but when his son moved into a new house he left his fathers bike behind.

Ernest went back to the vacated house and got his bike back.

He just wanted to find someone who would take care of it, and I promisedI would.  He drove eighty miles an would not take the extra $20 my dad tried to give him for gas.

Ernest said that I could name the bike Ernest, so I am.

Gracias Ernest!!

Shane


----------



## JRE (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice score.


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 9, 2009)

i have one of those. But Im missing the top of the head light could you take a picture of your light


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 9, 2009)

Militarymonark
I sure will, but have to wait 'til thursday when my Dad (aka free shipping) brings it to me.

Shane


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 9, 2009)

i have the chainguard for the bike if you want purchase it from me


----------



## militarymonark (Jan 9, 2009)

and the rack I think


----------



## Brentville (Jan 9, 2009)

*That makes up for some of it*

Craigslist is always a crapshoot.  But lure of a bargain and no shipping costs is high and sometimes you hit paydirt like you did.
Way to go!


----------



## JLarkin (Jan 10, 2009)

*crap shoot is right*

Tell me about it.  I found one that the guy wanted to barter for musical equipment.  I offered a little 60s jap electric guitar and emailed a photo of it.  He wrote back that he couldn't transport it to me, too far.  I replied that I didn't ask for delivery and would come to him.  No response.  Guess he decided his rusty pile was worth more than my offer and didn't have the stones to just say no thanks.  

I did get a nice Schwinn Traveler, the Hawthorne and a Monark this summer off the list and those went smooth as silk.


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 10, 2009)

Last time I listed a bike on Craigslist the only response I got was from a prostitute, picture and all!! That was a first for me......


----------



## Brentville (Jan 10, 2009)

*Are you sure*

you listed it in the right category?  That's one of the more weird stories I've heard off of craigslist.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Jan 10, 2009)

I recently scored a Ladies Fxxxxx (1947?) Hiawatha for 20 bucks, It had been repainted but had some good chrome on the truss rods, skiptooth sprocket and stem. And during summer I got a 52' Ladies schwinn that had heavyweight fenders.


----------



## Big Fat Whitewalls (Jan 10, 2009)

Flat Tire said:


> Last time I listed a bike on Craigslist the only response I got was from a prostitute, picture and all!! That was a first for me......



So did you make the deal?


----------



## The Junkologist (Jan 10, 2009)

Flat Tire said:


> Last time I listed a bike on Craigslist the only response I got was from a prostitute, picture and all!! That was a first for me......




I got the same response from a snowblower I had listed. I think they are actually fishing for email addresses. If you reply, they will see your actual email address.

I love Craigslist. My teens Hercules bike and my balloon tire Hawthorne were both found on Craigslist.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 15, 2009)

That is some funny stuff guys.
The bike showed up today, pretty nice.
Can't wait to get some fresh tires.

Here is a pic of the light for you also Militarymonark I noticed that the top of this delta light is the same as a delta horn I bought a few months ago.


----------



## JRE (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like it will polish up nice.


----------



## pedal alley (Jan 16, 2009)

*cool bike*

looks like the little man
has put the claim on this one.
post pics after you get it detailed.
thats one nice ride , man !


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 27, 2009)

My best CL scores, a $25 JC Higgins, and a $35 Schwinn/BF Goodrich!   

 

  ..also a Murray Aero Line, one of 8 bikes for $100


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jan 28, 2009)

Adam

That frame of JC Higgins is one of my favorites I like the sharp downturn that the lower/top tube takes at the front.  I wonder if that model frame had a tank.

Shane


----------



## balloontirecruiser (Jan 28, 2009)

Shane,

I am with you on those JCH frames. Yes, you can get a tank for one of those frames, please see the picture of my old jet flo below- that had the same frame.


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (Feb 19, 2009)

These just popped up 20 miles from me, $2400 each.. maybe I can talk him down to $50
http://bellingham.craigslist.org/clt/1041420726.html


----------



## mre straightbar (Feb 19, 2009)

*price gougers*

whats up with price inflaters
2500 come on in this economy?
not worth it  
especially the schwinns


----------



## pedal alley (Feb 19, 2009)

ColsonTwinbar said:


> I find it hilarious that you think I'm serious, but I would say that is high for what they are, thats the price of a restored whizzer on ebay.



i was just wanting to hear about the butrt whooping
you got after you offered $50.00 + i sent that link
to a serious schwinn collector(wizzers too). he is gonna check them out.mre straightbar, whats with the
economy ?.


----------

